# My Star Wars Piece



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

I bilt this a few years ago for a private client and was a hit a the shows here in the southeast, incedently it was part of a display I did for an NFL player from the Carolina Panthers, he had went to spring training here in Spartanburg and someone broke into his home and the display was the only thing taken besides his small wine collection.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Make 'em bigger, we can't see 'em!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks pretty good from what little I can see . . . 

My over forty eyes have trouble with the smaller pics.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks pretty good from what little I can see . . .
> 
> My over forty eyes have trouble with the smaller pics.


Ah the joys of aging.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks pretty good from what little I can see . . .
> 
> My over forty eyes have trouble with the smaller pics.


Here I thought just my two eyes were a challenge!

Buying glasses or contacts for all those must be a real pain!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

lol! :roll:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Here I thought just my two eyes were a challenge!
> 
> Buying glasses or contacts for all those must be a real pain!


You see, on my planet, you would be considered severely disabled and would not have the ability to create multi-dimensional artwork as I do. 

Weak earthling! You probably only have twelve tentacles, too!


----------

